# Question about two Beretta 92's



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What are the differences between the Beretta 92FS pistols made in Italy and the USA? Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Same pistol different markings, Italian made lists for $25.00 more retail price at Beretta's website. There are some who prefer the Italian models, but, quality of the two are identical in my opinion. They use the same steel and aluminum and are made by high tech machines run by robots. Practically no room for human error in either the Italian made models and those made in the US. *http://gunsforsale.com/manufacturer/beretta-firearms*

A good discussion on the topic is below.

*http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta/37393-92fs-italy-usa-manufactured.html*


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=37393

Just had this question a week or so ago, this may help SB.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

On a side note, I have older Beretta 92's made in the US that have a solid lanyard loop pin vs. a role pin used in the Italian models. However, I don't know what they are using today and if it makes that much difference anyhow.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the links and comments. I was in one of our better gun shops this morning and saw several 92FS's and M9's and wondered about the USA vs Italian model differences... if indeed, there were any.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The 92FS made in Italy is a *real* Beretta.

The 92FS made in the USA is a wanna-be Beretta.

It's just that simple!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha... c'mon paratrooper, really?


----------

